# Mind of Jamal



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I found this guys channel on YouTube. I really like what he says and he happens to be a black man. I subscribed to his channel so I could get further video notifications. I want to check him out for a while. If you do not like politics you will not like the channel.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, he has that silly assed Maddow pegged about exactly right.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

He's not a Liberal so he MUST be an Uncle Tom.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jamal is definitely hitting the nail on the head.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> He's not a Liberal so he MUST be an Uncle Tom.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I am pretty sure that he has been called that by those on the liberal side.


----------

